# The best joke I've heard in a longtime



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

So,this bloke George Entwistle get a job wiv the BBC- holds it for 54 days then quits . . . . and gets a backhander of £450,000 ! 
i wish i could f**k up an organisation in that short time & leave dragging a bag of dosh that big (& no doubt my licence fee will go up next year :x :twisted:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

You BBC knockers are always making up unbelievable stories about the Beeb.
Nobody would be daft enough to authorise that. Would they??
















Oh yes they would - it is panto season after all. 8O


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Public money innit...???? Plenty more where that came from.!!!! :twisted: 

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Public money innit...???? Plenty more where that came from.!!!! :twisted:
> 
> Ray.


It happens in the private sector as well! Bankers? :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought I'd go back to my School and say; "I resigned so now I want an extra year's pay from you" seems reasonable with what the BBC, the Banks and many others seem to get...... :lol: 

But I suspect I know what the rsponse will be and it's not worth the gasoil to visit them to be given an answer which in a crossword might have the clue "not a polite expression relating to private acts, away (4.3)" 

Oh well, I can dream....... :roll: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

its blood money to ease their conscience - over promote some nice guy then thro him to the wolves when the organisation is revealed for what it is!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

This country's great isn't it. The press & MPs bay for Entwistle's head on a platter, so he agrees to do the decent thing & "go outside, I maybe sometime". Of course neither of those groups have any vested interest in ensuring the BBC remains beleaguered, cough Leveson, cough expenses.

Having got what they wanted, they go after Patten for agreeing a severance deal. "A year's salary for 54 days' work" they say. Conveniently forgetting that Entwistle has actually worked for his employer for 23 years.

Entwistle did the honorable thing rather than hanging around. Had he done so, he'd done nothing that would have meant he could have been sacked without rights. Maybe I'm lucky, but I've worked for my employer for a similar period and after that period the proportion of my salary I'd get as a payoff if (when) I was made redundant would be similar.

Of course, I gather contractually he could only get 6 months - contractually I could get zero - but what's better, his co-operation in an orderly handover and completing the various enquiries, or him going off to sun himself on some Caribbean beach?

Incidentally, don't MPs get a one year payoff when their constituents show them the door?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

And he is to receive a huge pension.  
Ever likely they have no money for new good programs 

Apparently for his 80 days work, he will receive perks of about £8K per day!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

The usual excuse for given large pay-offs is that it is contractually binding. Now we have a public body ignoring its own contract and doubling this guys pay off. What is all this rubbish about him being a 'nice person' no doubt he is, but what has that to do with the running a huge organisation such as the BBC. Some of the best people I worked for were pure bar stewards, but they got the job done.

Dave


----------

